# "&& make config" - stall



## jaymax (Jan 23, 2010)

Frequently, in installing from a port, I would run into a situation where a dependency is required but it has a graphic designed sets of options for selection, then something like the following is sent to the stdout and the process apparently freezes.


```
cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk85 && make config;
```

Usually, I'd kill the process return to the shell prompt, cd to the the port and do the make config, followed by a make install clean. Then return to the original port and continue, actually 'start over'.

Somehow, this approach does not seem elegant and I might be wallowing in some self created inefficiencies.

Would someone direct me to a more efficient way of doing this, if one does indeed exist

Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 23, 2010)

`# portmaster x11-toolkits/tk85`
ports-mgmt/portmaster


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 23, 2010)

Slightly off-topic, but still slightly relevant:
A tip for making installation of ports with a lot of dependencies a little bit easier:
`# make config-recursive`
This will make it go through the list of ports it has to install, and run `# make config` on all of them that would have popped up during the `# make install` process, effectively moving all interactive choices to the beginning of the install. This way, you can configure everything while you're there, and then let it do its thing over the night.


----------



## jnr (Jan 23, 2010)

config-recursive is very handy, but don't forget to run it twice. You may enable a dependency the first time through that has its own configuration options.


----------

